# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  inzer rage x double vs. titan fury/f 6 ?

## cmillett

Have any of you benched out of the rage x doubles and the titan shirts and if so which one did you get the best numbers out of.The reason I ask is that I have been through 3 rage x double plys a 52 w 54 sleeves,a 53 w/54 sleeves,and a standard 54 ,I measure 53.5-54'' in the shoulders and around 49'' in the chest.I been having problems trying to get the weight to touch,the weight I have to go to to get to touch is to heavy for me to press.Right now I can get 425 to touch in the 53 w/54 sleeves reage x dbl to touch,I have to go 545 to get the weight to touch in the 52 w/54 sleeves,even after iI wetted the shirt,I thinking aout cutting the back ,maybe that will give me a little more ROM,I had a guy in the gym last night telling me that I should consider using a titan fury or f6,it would be a great deal of help if some of you that have had experiance in both of these shirts could give me your opinions.I can lock out 510 but that is just about all my tri's want,my current stats=5'6'' 208lbs. 395lb. raw bench,any suggestions will be appreciated,thanks.

----------


## powerliftmike

Good benching bro. I am currently using a rage x (single ply tho) and love it. Never used titan gear before, so I cant give a comparison. I can say that the rage x is probably the best Inzer poly shirt ever. The strecthy back feature is awesome.

----------


## RJstrong

I love my rage x... never tried the titan although I may one day... IMO if you have to use weights that you can't press to touch then your shirt is simply too tight... I think a lot of lifters get the idea that tighter is better and IMO this is not true... you have to use what works (considering all the bomb-outs on the bench nowadays)... no doubt it's trial and error to find what suits your needs... too bad the gear is so expensive but it sounds like your gonna have to go shopping.

----------


## Doc.Sust

i love titan products, you cn get the f6 in a double, alot less problems when dealing with titan than inzer, there shirts are cheaper and better products, they will do a MUCH better job thaninzer sizing you up for a perfect fit, if you bench with an arch use the f6 if not than use the fury, also, a little inside info, they are workingon a prototype "boss" shirt, the boss material is sick!!!!! it would blow the rage material out of the water, i hav the boss material in a squat suit, single ply boss isthicker than any other double ply material, titan isn't sure when itwill be ready, bu i would guess within the next few months, you may want to wait for it

----------


## Nytol

I am only just starting to look into equipped powerlifting, but all the guys I know who have tried various shirts love the titan, and I have read quite a few negative things about the rage x.

Is the Fury available in a double ply? I have seen the F6 double advertised but not the Fury.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I am only just starting to look into equipped powerlifting, but all the guys I know who have tried various shirts love the titan, and I have read quite a few negative things about the rage x.
> 
> Is the Fury available in a double ply? I have seen the F6 double advertised but not the Fury.


yes it is,

----------


## powerliftmike

> i love titan products, you cn get the f6 in a double, alot less problems when dealing with titan than inzer, there shirts are cheaper and better products, they will do a MUCH better job thaninzer sizing you up for a perfect fit, if you bench with an arch use the f6 if not than use the fury, also, a little inside info, they are workingon a prototype "boss" shirt, the boss material is sick!!!!! it would blow the rage material out of the water, i hav the boss material in a squat suit, single ply boss isthicker than any other double ply material, titan isn't sure when itwill be ready, bu i would guess within the next few months, you may want to wait for it


Yes! I want to get a titan boss squat suit, heard its awesome and most of Inzers suits suck.

----------


## cmillett

> i love titan products, you cn get the f6 in a double, alot less problems when dealing with titan than inzer, there shirts are cheaper and better products, they will do a MUCH better job thaninzer sizing you up for a perfect fit, if you bench with an arch use the f6 if not than use the fury, also, a little inside info, they are workingon a prototype "boss" shirt, the boss material is sick!!!!! it would blow the rage material out of the water, i hav the boss material in a squat suit, single ply boss isthicker than any other double ply material, titan isn't sure when itwill be ready, bu i would guess within the next few months, you may want to wait for it


I think thats just what I'm going to do,thought about cutting the back out of the 52 though,if that doesn't work I'll just have to go with the 53,by the way I'm 2 weeks out from the Mississippi state bench pressr meet.

----------


## cmillett

> Good benching bro. I am currently using a rage x (single ply tho) and love it. Never used titan gear before, so I cant give a comparison. I can say that the rage x is probably the best Inzer poly shirt ever. The strecthy back feature is awesome.


Thanks bro.

----------


## power65

I have used both and I like my Titan F6 the best of the two. The Titan F6 is designed for lifters that bench with a big arch in their back, the Titan Fury is for more of flat back lifter. They are the same shirt other than that equally as good. They are just desinged for different styles of lifting. The problem I was having with the Rage shirts is that they just didn't fit right, and they were too inconsistent w/ my groove. 

If you do keep the Rage X shirt I would check w/ the federation you lift with first before cutting the back of your shirt. A lot of Feds don't allow open backed shirts. None of the ones I lift w/ any ways. It would be a real shame to cut the back of your shirt and then not ever able to use it. Worth checking out. 

Give Titan a try though. I think you'll be happier.

----------


## Velkar182

The RAGE X is insane. I have trouble getting 575 to my chest. I haven't tried the F6, but I can't imagine it being better by much.

----------


## powerliftmike

> I have used both and I like my Titan F6 the best of the two. The Titan F6 is designed for lifters that bench with a big arch in their back, the Titan Fury is for more of flat back lifter. They are the same shirt other than that equally as good. They are just desinged for different styles of lifting. The problem I was having with the Rage shirts is that they just didn't fit right, and they were too inconsistent w/ my groove. 
> 
> If you do keep the Rage X shirt I would check w/ the federation you lift with first before cutting the back of your shirt. A lot of Feds don't allow open backed shirts. None of the ones I lift w/ any ways. It would be a real shame to cut the back of your shirt and then not ever able to use it. Worth checking out. 
> 
> Give Titan a try though. I think you'll be happier.


Yea, Im looking at getting some titan gear, Inzers gear just never fits right. I have a small arch so I guess I will go with the fury.

----------


## love 2 lift

Why don't you try a denim?

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Why don't you try a denim?


alot of sanctions dont allow denim. also some peole get more out of the new poly shirts, i myself dig the denim,but i know alot of people who swear by the poly shirts as well. 

when that boss shirt comes out, if you can get that in double ply, it will probably be even better than denim,the material is so thick, i can see alot of damage being done with a shirt like that, only problem is titan is dicking around and not realisng the shirt, and to be honest, who knows if they will even make it in double ply,when i asked to get the boss suit made in double ply, they said it couldnt be done. anything can be done, i have had my denim altered by karin klein with some of my own crazy ideas, and every time she has been able to meet my specs and make my shirt better. karin is great to work with, titan is not.great products but they take forever to get you your shirt or suit, and they dont seem to helpful when you want special alterations, they will do basic things but it when it comes to custom specifics they dont seem to be helpful.

----------


## power65

Yhea what Doc is saying is true. I think Titan has a superior product over Inzer, but it takes Titan forever!!!!!!!!!!!!! to make alterations. They are very very slow on custom orders. I live in Houston, TX and Titan's office/shop is in Corpus Christi, TX which is about a 4 hour drive. When I had Titan make my custom squat suit I drove all the way down to Titan's shop to meet w/ the owner there to have him take my measurements. They did a really awesome job on the suit, but it did take about 6 weeks for them to make it. I did have to pay a premium for the suit, but the wait was horrible. I've talked to Titan several times about hiring someone to help them expand their production. I mean....if you have a back log of orders that have you backed up for months...don't you think you can afford to expand your production???? Titan just needs to work on their customer service.

----------


## Squatman51

im an arched bencher and i used the fury and i thought it worked well

----------


## Squatman51

i have an F6 also but its size 52 a little big for me...should fit when im a 275 though

----------


## Iron freak

I could not get the ragex to keep from blowing out on me.I love the f6 got around 180 lbs over my raw out of it.no need for the double in ether of the shirts.plus the ragex is to expencive,I got all my gear for free from inzer.but once I jumped into the f6 there was no going back.

----------


## Squatman51

> I could not get the ragex to keep from blowing out on me.I love the f6 got around 180 lbs over my raw out of it.no need for the double in ether of the shirts.plus the ragex is to expencive,I got all my gear for free from inzer.but once I jumped into the f6 there was no going back.



180!!!! :Jawdrop:  thats crazy i got around 40 at my last meet

----------


## Doc.Sust

yes i just got a rage x for free and i compared it to the f6, it is the EXACT same shirt!! the f6 new costs $95 the rage x new is a $145. do the math, the f6 is the way to go. inzer pretty much copied the f6 design and material and slapped a similar product together to compete with titan, before the rage all inzer could talk about was harcore material and the "phenom" shirt, after tian ntroduced the f6 , a few months later came the rage shirts, coincedednce? also the phenom shirts are even more expensive than the rage X and is not nearly as strong. the phenom ,even in a double ply, the sigle ply f6 kicks the crap out of that shirt and is literaly HALF the price!

----------


## power65

Those of you using the Titan F6 may want to try this one alteration in order to get more out of the shirt. Atleast it has worked well for me and my training partner. Here's what I just had Titan to do for me. I kept the same size of sleeves (arms) as the shirt that is suppose to be my proper fit, but I had Titan add one shirt size smaller chest panel. Example: if you wear a Size 52 shirt have Titan make you a shirt w/ Size 52 sleeves, but a shirt size 50 chest panel. Freaking unbelievable results. You will have to wear the shirt several times to get use to the tighter panel, but boy what a difference. And I've never had a titan shrit blow-out on me, where I have had several Inzer shrits blowout. Titan just uses a better stitch than Inzer does. They have their own patent stitch that is much stronger than Inzer's. Just an idea. Well worth a try on a shirt that cost much less than Inzer's Rage or RAge X. 

Note: It will take several weeks to get this custom work done, but well worth the wait.

----------


## Doc.Sust

also you can just get an enitre shirt size smaller than you are suposed to, by sizing charts i should take a 46, instead i order a 44. the arms are tight, but you get used to it

----------


## Iron freak

I have a 53inch chest and wore a 46f6 of ragex hit 606 in a comp and 661 in the gym at a 220 bw in the jr..INZER himself made my last shirt I tried from them and it blew like he**.next best shirt to the f6 is karins double d.in my opinion.
just twist the sleeves out on the f6 after it is on. and you bench will go way up.if 600 touch then twist sleeves and it will take 630 to touch.

----------


## power65

DocSust.... 

I too wear a size 46 F6, but I can't wear the size 44 shirt due to the sleeves being too tight. That's why I have to order a 44 shirt w/ 46 sleeves. I'm just built a little out of proportion. My Arms are much bigger compared to my chest. I'm all triceps. I bench better with a little closer of a grip. But I will try torqueing of the sleeves. By that I mean twisting the sleeves to see if that helps any.

----------

